# Solar Shingles



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

These look pretty interesting, anybody know anything about them?


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

I tried to locate these. It seemed many of the manufacturers went under. Waiting and hoping that it is reasonably priced.


----------

